# Darrington



## Unclegus

Yesterday's scores are up. I guess everyone will be disappointed that Jesse didn't shoot a 60. Dietmar is up by one. I personally am pulling for the Bulldog...... Play by play won't be the same without the BH...
Just a couple of the scores I noticed. Paige Pierce shot a 549 in AFFS. She's like fifteen or sixteen isn't she? And a congratuations to my friend Rusty Mills who shot a 543 in SMFS. That's huge coming from fingers to FS...... And I see Erika A. kind of made a statement too with a 56....


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Unclegus said:


> Yesterday's scores are up. I guess everyone will be disappointed that Jesse didn't shoot a 60. Dietmar is up by one. I personally am pulling for the Bulldog...... Play by play won't be the same without the BH...
> Just a couple of the scores I noticed. Paige Pierce shot a 549 in AFFS. She's like fifteen or sixteen isn't she? And a congratuations to my friend Rusty Mills who shot a 543 in SMFS. That's huge coming from fingers to FS...... And I see Erika A. kind of made a statement too with a 56....




*Be a "Sweetie" and post the link to the scores for us lazy ones...:wink:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Be a "Sweetie" and post the link to the scores for us lazy ones...:wink:*
> 
> .


Under the "Results" link on the NFAA web sight.


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Be a "Sweetie" and post the link to the scores for us lazy ones...:wink:*
> 
> .


Here you go darlin'

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u... Outdoor Nationals, Darrington, WAResults.pdf

I ain't as lazy as prag...


----------



## Ron Meadows

Kinda suprised more by who isn't there.......No Cuz (not a shocker), no Reo, no Logan, no Braden,.........everyone just not feel like making the trip and getting spanked again?

I'm personally hoping Kendall wins it!!!


----------



## TNMAN

*nats*

328 shooters (thereabout) so far. A lot of folks didn't go.


----------



## damnyankee

328 wow that sucks


----------



## mag41vance

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm personally hoping Kendall wins it!!!


That would be nice. 3 down dosen't sound like much, except in that division. 
Hope it happens for him, VA, and the good ole USA! :wink:


----------



## x-hunta

Go Dietmar/Canada!


----------



## webb babcock

Go kendell woody.


----------



## mag41vance

x-hunta said:


> Go Dietmar/Canada!


Where is this Canada you speak of??? Oh you mean Americas Hat.


----------



## JayMc

mag41vance said:


> Where is this Canada you speak of??? Oh you mean Americas Hat.


I think he meant - Dietmar go back to Canada


----------



## mag41vance

JayMc said:


> I think he meant - Dietmar go back to Canada


I hope Americas Hat is a good sport about this....This could be fun.:wink:

All-right Mopar-matty don't make me come up there. Besides, I can out run you.


----------



## x-hunta

JayMc said:


> I think he meant - Dietmar go back to Canada


No I believe I meant that Dietmar should just lay a whooping on Canada's Basement:zip: LOL


----------



## pragmatic_lee

x-hunta said:


> No I believe I meant that Dietmar should just lay a whooping on Canada's Basement:zip: LOL


----------



## x-hunta

Ok we are sorry for bring Alanis into the world but could you at least forgive us?:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

x-hunta said:


> Ok we are sorry for bring Alanis into the world but could you at least forgive us?:embara:


Forgive you only if you lay claim to Tiger and OJ. :wink:


----------



## xring1

*Kendall woody.com*

Iam pulling for the BULLDOG , go .com time to man up!


----------



## xring1

*maybe friday*



Ron Meadows said:


> Kinda suprised more by who isn't there.......No Cuz (not a shocker), no Reo, no Logan, no Braden,.........everyone just not feel like making the trip and getting spanked again?
> 
> I'm personally hoping Kendall wins it!!!


some of these guys will show up friday, they did last year


----------



## x-hunta

pragmatic_lee said:


> Forgive you only if you lay claim to Tiger and OJ. :wink:


Heck no! They aren't our problem ukey:


----------



## Unclegus

x-hunta said:


> Heck no! They aren't our problem ukey:


 We'll even pull for Dietmar if you can find a Canadian Birth Certificate for the left handed black guy I see on the news who doesn't have one.


----------



## Ron Meadows

I know....I along with roughly 300 more people were there too!!! 



xring1 said:


> some of these guys will show up friday, they did last year


----------



## Stash

Not exactly Canada's "basement".


----------



## Unclegus

\SECOND DAY SCORES ARE UP


Looks like Dietmar stubbed his big toe today.. Jesse only missed one....


----------



## mag41vance

Kendall @ 5 back.

and what about VA boy;
ADULT MALE BAREBOW
RICK STARK with a 509. Dude knows how to play that string. Good job Rick

oh..................cANADa.............:rip: but take heart. It's almost time to break out the little tents, get your can's of fire, sharpen up the ice-auger kick back and do some :set1_fishing: :becky:


----------



## mag41vance

Stash said:


> Not exactly Canada's "basement".












"Canada's first Space Rocket" Nice to see Canada is finally getting into the Space program. It's just my guess, but that is an Early American Fuel pack that we sold to Canada powering the Rocketship.
I hope you strapped that Monkey in tight for the History making Canadian Space Travel................  :becky:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Ron Meadows said:


> Kinda suprised more by who isn't there.......No Cuz (not a shocker), no Reo, no Logan, no Braden,.........everyone just not feel like making the trip and getting spanked again?
> 
> I'm personally hoping Kendall wins it!!!


World cup next weekend is probably the reason for them not showing.


----------



## Ron Meadows

Probably so.....could also be the reason why Rodger Willett is missing. 



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> World cup next weekend is probably the reason for them not showing.


----------



## nub.

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> World cup next weekend is probably the reason for them not showing.


Only a few of those missing are involved in the "Cup". 
A couple shooting the Outdoor Nats are also shooting in the Cup. 
Isn't this Cup taking place in Utah?

Todays animal round results will give a better sampling of attendance.


----------



## JayMc

nub. said:


> Only a few of those missing are involved in the "Cup".
> A couple shooting the Outdoor Nats are also shooting in the Cup.
> Isn't this Cup taking place in Utah?
> 
> Todays animal round results will give a better sampling of attendance.


The US Men's Compound WC team is Reo, Braden, Jesse and Rodger Willett.

http://www.ogdenwc.com/views/press/press-7-08


----------



## Jbird

Wonderful place to shoot the nationals and we wish we were there. Hope low attendence doesn't cause it to be dropped from the rotation. I kind of doubt that Yankton will draw many more next year. Without a doubt Mechanicsburg will draw the most people and is a wonderful facility. As far as I'm concerned it would be great to hold it there for the next few years until the economy comes back.

Jbird


----------



## nub.

*Your point?*



JayMc said:


> The US Men's Compound WC team is Reo, Braden, Jesse and Rodger Willett.
> 
> http://www.ogdenwc.com/views/press/press-7-08


My point was; with Jesse and 3 of the 4 women team members in attendance, along with the cup being in the USA, the Cup wasn't a good reason for the no shows.


----------



## archerpap

Jbird said:


> Wonderful place to shoot the nationals and we wish we were there. Hope low attendence doesn't cause it to be dropped from the rotation. I kind of doubt that Yankton will draw many more next year. Without a doubt Mechanicsburg will draw the most people and is a wonderful facility. As far as I'm concerned it would be great to hold it there for the next few years until the economy comes back.
> 
> Jbird


I'll second that one. I can drive there everyday, and sleep in my own bed!!!


----------



## nub.

*Day 3 scores are up*

Pro Male increased by 1 to 13 total.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Attendance is in the crapper but the Oregon buys are doing well


----------



## FS560

Attendance is not really down because this is about what Darrington usually draws. I think it is unkind for people, not in attendance, to claim that attendance is down.


----------



## field14

FS560 said:


> Attendance is not really down because this is about what Darrington usually draws. I think it is unkind for people, not in attendance, to claim that attendance is down.


Attendance is always proclaimed to be "down" when the naysayers, who are dissatisfied because the Nationals aren't in their own backyard so that they can drive to it and sleep in their own bed.
Afterall...EVERYONE ELSE is supposed to drive to the shoot, not the self-centered..."I won't drive or travel that far for a tournament" types.

The other coasters always pee and moan when it is central or eastern. The centrals pee and moan when it is on either coast. The easterners always complain and pee an moan when it is either central or West Coast. Never ending peeing and moaning.

The "perfect" location doesn't exist. The "perfect dates" don't exist. Either you decide to go, or you don't, and peeing and moaning won't solve a thing. It is what it is, and if you didn't go and think the attendance is down, and you are complaining about location...YOU are the problem and not the location and timing.

First NFAA Nationals was in 1939...long before any 3-D event was even thought of. At least with NFAA rounds a person can shoot a lot of arrows per day and shoot the bow...and not just chat with friends for 24 out of every 25 minutes while waiting to shoot ONE shot......

I'm not there because I choose not to be there, more for financial reasons. Location has NOTHING to do with it. If I was still heavy into field shooting, I'd be at the NFAA Nationals no matter where they were located.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## sharkred7

Nice to see Jeff Human making a big move the last 2 days. Hope he can keep it up and post a big field score also. That would probably lock it up for him. The man has always been great indoors and now really shooting well outdoors. 
Go get 'em Jeff!


----------



## damnyankee

The great Field 14 has spoken, I knew he would wow us with his words of wisdumb....Always gotta get the jabs in on 3D. Rest assured if the NFAA didn't schedule against the ASA Classic there would be more than 14 Pros.

But....Field14 is always right especially when it's about Field Archery:shade:


----------



## nub.

Unkind? Peeing and moaning?

What thread are you people reading? If you don't believe numbers are down go look at 2007.


----------



## I BOW 2

Don't know about the rest of the world but us Field & Hunter shooters ARE NOT THERE BECAUSE IT COSTS US TO MUCH TO GET THERE AND HAVE NO PLACE TO STAY ETC. ETC. Ken


----------



## Bob_Looney

Allan won Senior Pro with another 556

Ben shot another 557 in FS, his comp needs a 560 to win

Gary shot a 49 in Senior FS. Looks to be on his way to an NFAA National Championship to add to his FITA World title. We've been practicing together a little this year and it's good to see his work paying off.


----------



## Shrek XT3000

:darkbeer:I'm not there and I live about 5 hour drive away. Just not going for a 3 day shoot.

Jeff


----------



## Ron Meadows

Predictable huh? Every time I bother to read a post of his I feel dumber for having made the effort.



damnyankee said:


> The great Field 14 has spoken, I knew he would wow us with his words of wisdumb....Always gotta get the jabs in on 3D. Rest assured if the NFAA didn't schedule against the ASA Classic there would be more than 14 Pros.
> 
> But....Field14 is always right especially when it's about Field Archery:shade:


----------



## Unclegus

damnyankee said:


> The great Field 14 has spoken, I knew he would wow us with his words of wisdumb....Always gotta get the jabs in on 3D. Rest assured if the NFAA didn't schedule against the ASA Classic there would be more than 14 Pros.
> 
> But....Field14 is always right especially when it's about Field Archery:shade:


 The Nats have been the last week in July ever since I can remember... Who schedules against whom???? Second field scores are up....Looks like Jesse can sleep in tomorrow......


----------



## Rattleman

Congrats to Jesse for another SIlver Bowl. :darkbeer: Come on Shane:darkbeer:


----------



## field14

Ron Meadows said:


> Predictable huh? Every time I bother to read a post of his I feel dumber for having made the effort.


Comes down to the FACT that the NFAA had the last full week of July long before 3-D was even thought of....so it isn't the NFAA that schedules against the classic at all...it is the Classic that schedules against the NFAA.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## sharkred7

Congrats to Jeff Human also. Only 2 people have a chance and they would have to shoot a 58 and 59 respectively tommorow with pins. Possible but highly unlikely. Looks like a lot of other divisions are finished also. Looked like a low turn out. Some familiar names missing. Hmmm


----------



## Bob_Looney

Can those women shoot or what? dam


----------



## field14

Bob_Looney said:


> Can those women shoot or what? dam


Those "bonus dots" on those animals sure have made the animal round a "separator". Some gaps opened up in a hurry after the animal round scores were completed.
Doesn't look as if anyone can catch Jesse B, and Jamie Van Natta also appears to have a nearly insurmountable lead after the animal round.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Shrek XT3000

:darkbeer:It's looking good for the Oregon archers.

Viewing from Sunriver, Oregon. :shade:


----------



## Robert58

field14 said:


> Those "bonus dots" on those animals sure have made the animal round a "separator". Some gaps opened up in a hurry after the animal round scores were completed.
> Doesn't look as if anyone can catch Jesse B, and Jamie Van Natta also appears to have a nearly insurmountable lead after the animal round.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


I think it is SAD that the Animal Round has gone from a Fun Round to shoot in the Tournament to The Round that determines the winner for the top shooters.

Robert


----------



## Bob_Looney

same could be said for the field and hunter.

They all matter now, just as it should be.


----------



## Spotshooter2

I disagee Robert58, the dot made the animal round more interesting now. Before the animal round pretty much was a waste of time but now it means something.


----------



## field14

Spotshooter2 said:


> I disagee Robert58, the dot made the animal round more interesting now. Before the animal round pretty much was a waste of time but now it means something.


I agree whole-heartedly with the bonus dots making the animal round WORTH SOMETHING, instead of going thru the motions.

It is no longer a "luck" when any accuracy wasn't even part of the matrix...just keep 'em close and you got a 560.

NOW...if you can't hit the small dots....you are going to lose. You MUST shoot great shots on all the competitive rounds, and if you get sloppy during the animal round, you can lose a big lead in a hurry. The margin for error in missing that bonus dot is so much smaller than it is on either the field or hunter rounds.

NOBODY has yet shot a perfect 588 on the new animal round, however, and I noticed that even Jesse's score on it was down this year as well.

Look at it from Jesse's score....if there wasn't the BONUS points on the animal round...then the tournament was over after his first field and hunter rounds of 559 each...the animal did NOT determine the winner in the Pro Men's Freestyle...but did give some semblance of a chance for someone to shoot the 588 and catch up with Jesse for a shoot off situation...isn't likely to happen, however, since nobody shot above 582....and since he only gave up 2 points total for the field and hunter...even a pair of 560's by someone else won't muster the points needed for them to over-take him.


field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TNMAN

*animal dots*

Why don't you see freestylers switching to large diameter (3-d type) arrows and/or setup for the animal round only? Not worth the pain?


----------



## field14

TNMAN said:


> Why don't you see freestylers switching to large diameter (3-d type) arrows and/or setup for the animal round only? Not worth the pain?


Kiss outs galore, minor mistakes at the longer distances...up to 60 yards make for BIG misses down range. Requirements for two different setups...one specifically for the animal round where pretty much only ONE arrow is shot, and then another one for the field/hunter rounds, where FOUR arrows are shot per target....and 16 arrows are in the same target face from 50 yards out thru the 80 yarder.
Wind drift on the longer targets is problematical, even with medium diameter arrows.
No room in the bullseye for your four arrows on those targets from 30 yards in, and on and on and on.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## MEM

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Jesse


----------



## damnyankee

This is what is killing Archery...who cares if they always have the last week of July. Scheduling against an organization that draws 1000+ to every event is flat out stupid!!

Let's hear it Field baffle us with your wisdom


----------



## Spotshooter2

What is your problem Damnyankee. Why should it be the NFAA that has to reschedule. Do you think that if they do change the date that the other org might not just change theirs right on top of it. I would not put it past them. Field has forgotten more than either of us will ever know so get over it.


----------



## field14

Spotshooter2 said:


> What is your problem Damnyankee. Why should it be the NFAA that has to reschedule. Do you think that if they do change the date that the other org might not just change theirs right on top of it. I would not put it past them. Field has forgotten more than either of us will ever know so get over it.


Back in the late 1980's, a leader of one of the 3-D organizations (that I choose not to name, nor will I disclose this person's identity) publically stated that this organization would do everything it could to "break" the NFAA, whatever it took to do it.

Take a look at scheduling....and you will find that in nearly all cases of NFAA major shoots (not just nationals, but sectional shoots as well), that there WILL BE a top level 3-D shoot scheduled against it and within a narrow mile radius to boot. It has been that way for years...in spite of the NFAA having had their major events at that time of the summer for many years, year in and year out.

It doesn't matter...if the NFAA changed the National Outdoor AND the Sections were to change their dates...within a year or two...there would once again be major 3-D events being scheduled on the same weekends.

There also are only so many weekends during the summer, so conflicts are nearly totally unavoidable anyways.

Just like another poster on here said...even if the Classic wasn't scheduled against the NFAA Nationals (in spite of the NFAA Nationals being there FIRST for many, many, many years), there would be little to no increase in the NFAA participation from either the 3-D pros, nor many of the other divisions either. Just an excuse being offered up for not showing up.

This "For the 3-D shooters" or "For the bowhunters" is basically a bunch of hogwash, since neither of them would care much for field or paper shoots anyways, no matter what was done to try to change the game to more of something of their liking. Hasn't happened and likely never will.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## JPE

I BOW 2 said:


> Don't know about the rest of the world but us Field & Hunter shooters ARE NOT THERE BECAUSE IT COSTS US TO MUCH TO GET THERE AND HAVE NO PLACE TO STAY ETC. ETC. Ken


I found a cheap flight. $200 round trip out of Cincy. But like you said the closest hotels are so far away so by the time you figure in the room, car rental, gas, etc, it's well over $1,000 for me to be there. Just can't make it happen.


----------



## SuperX

*Attendance was NOT down*

Darrington drew right about 400 this year, bigger than 2007 and bigger than Yankton in 2008. Mechanicsburg drew over 500 in 2009.

Look at the attendance numbers and you'll see they are pretty consistent for Darrington and overall are in decline at every nationals


----------



## heh

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Jesse. Great shooting. heh


----------



## CHPro

Hey Crystal, 323, I just finished counting.....unless there were about 75 entry fees paid in as donations and not recorded in the results section ! Just an fyi .

>>----->


----------



## SuperX

CHPro said:


> Hey Crystal, 323, I just finished counting.....unless there were about 75 entry fees paid in as donations and not recorded in the results section ! Just an fyi .
> 
> >>----->


Hmmm I am just going by what Ray Jones and Marihelen told me... guess I should have counted myself! I get 324, a far cry from 400


----------



## kjwhfsd

JPE said:


> I found a cheap flight. $200 round trip out of Cincy. But like you said the closest hotels are so far away so by the time you figure in the room, car rental, gas, etc, it's well over $1,000 for me to be there. Just can't make it happen.


Closest hotel is 5 blocks away another about 2 miles. Granted that is all but there are many houses to rent for the week. They are a little more than a room but you are getting a house. You could have asked if anyone had room to get you there from the airport. I would have enjoyed some company on the 2 hour drive. Might have been longer could have taken the scenic route. Would have loaned a tent not a problem. The town puts on a great breakfast every morning and dinner every night except 1. 

I understand the limited disposable cash. Those that are saying look at 2007 wake up what was the economy like in 2007 it hadent crashed yet people had more money to spend or dont you think that has anything to do with it. 

Yes ASA did take some top shooters away (bet they would have gotten spanked anyway) then there are other top shooters that have real jobs and cant take the time off for every shoot.


----------



## Indianbullet

Logged 1500 miles on my truck round trip, went up with the intention to camp and got in a little late and got a room at the local motel, lady said yes we have a cancellation for the week, I said I'll take it so that was a blessing, 

she also had another room available, as it was picked up by construction workers for 3 days of the week who stayed drunk from the time they showed up,

there are cabins and houses available all over the place. I forgot how steep the hills are and the shots are just as steep,

There are folks playing the fat shaft different bow setups on the animal round to catch a few dots. I know I will take a different approach at that round next time as well as it ate my lunch for me. It was the first time shooting the new round for me. 

but had a ball kicking it with friends and folks from all over the country and Australia as well


----------



## Indianbullet

kjwhfsd said:


> Closest hotel is 5 blocks away another about 2 miles. Granted that is all but there are many houses to rent for the week. They are a little more than a room but you are getting a house. You could have asked if anyone had room to get you there from the airport. I would have enjoyed some company on the 2 hour drive. Might have been longer could have taken the scenic route. Would have loaned a tent not a problem. The town puts on a great breakfast every morning and dinner every night except 1.
> 
> I understand the limited disposable cash. Those that are saying look at 2007 wake up what was the economy like in 2007 it hadent crashed yet people had more money to spend or dont you think that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Yes ASA did take some top shooters away (bet they would have gotten spanked anyway) then there are other top shooters that have real jobs and cant take the time off for every shoot.


Great shooting with you Kent hope to see you at Redding next year


----------



## Indianbullet

just a few snap shot's


----------



## damnyankee

I personally talked to quite a few 3D Pros that would have shot if not the conflict...but whatever. To me the biggest no shows that are hard to believe are the guns that don't shoot 3D Braden,Reo,Cousins, correct me if I'm wrong they were in the run for SOY??

Rest assured If Levi Morgan went he would be a threat...Don't believe me ask Jesse.


----------



## kjwhfsd

Indianbullet said:


> Great shooting with you Kent hope to see you at Redding next year


Was fun shooting with you also Redding is on the calendar for next year.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

damnyankee said:


> I personally talked to quite a few 3D Pros that would have shot if not the conflict...but whatever. To me the biggest no shows that are hard to believe are the guns that don't shoot 3D Braden,Reo,Cousins, correct me if I'm wrong they were in the run for SOY??
> 
> Rest assured If Levi Morgan went he would be a threat...Don't believe me ask Jesse.


I think those guys were a little more concerned with the world cup, thats alot of shooting with a only a day to travel and have some down time. Offcial practice started today.

I think us as archery should start complaining to the organizations so they wont step on each others toes. It cant always be we had this first, thats what is wrong now. Its like a bunch of 3 year olds arguing over a toy. I know its to much to ask for since money is the key factor, but maybe one day someone will start an org or one that is already started will do it all. Then archery will grow.


----------



## Unclegus

OK, so the organizations schedule things so everybody can go to ever shoot....IN a perfect world...... Who could or would go to all of them???


----------



## xring1

*pig target*



Indianbullet said:


> just a few snap shot's


did all of you shoot the same target???????


----------



## Indianbullet

xring1 said:


> did all of you shoot the same target???????


If the distance dictated that you did, yes, you all shot the same target. Under a designated distance you each had your designated target to shoot.


----------



## xring1

*didnt know*

I allways thought if thiere was a top and bottom target the first two shot the bottom and the second two shot the top! wonder why they would even put two up????


----------



## Robert58

Unclegus said:


> OK, so the organizations schedule things so everybody can go to ever shoot....IN a perfect world...... Who could or would go to all of them???


But it would sure be nice if we could.

I do a number of things from Archery to belonging to a pre 1840 Black Powder Club. And in my area everybody allways schedules every event on the third Sunday of the Month. Very rarely do I get to perticipate in more than one of the Monthly Club events, each month.

Robert


----------



## SuperX

xring1 said:


> I allways thought if thiere was a top and bottom target the first two shot the bottom and the second two shot the top! wonder why they would even put two up????


XRing1, you're right. The 2nd pair should have shot the top target but they obviously didn't. They both should have shot a 2nd arrow at the right target rather than score 21's. I did the same thing on #15 when I switched over, I just magically lined up on my former target and shot it... cost me 4 points I could have used.

My guess is that they thought the old rules of "shoot any animal you want" were still in force, however, those rules changed several years ago - in 2006 it cost Jahna Davis the nationals in Yankton so it has been at least 4 years since they changed.


----------



## xring1

*thanks*



SuperX said:


> XRing1, you're right. The 2nd pair should have shot the top target but they obviously didn't. They both should have shot a 2nd arrow at the right target rather than score 21's. I did the same thing on #15 when I switched over, I just magically lined up on my former target and shot it... cost me 4 points I could have used.
> 
> My guess is that they thought the old rules of "shoot any animal you want" were still in force, however, those rules changed several years ago - in 2006 it cost Jahna Davis the nationals in Yankton so it has been at least 4 years since they changed.


I wasent trying to be well you know,dont know why I even noticed it but I did. dosent really matter now maybe it will save someone who reads this some points on down the road! been guilty of shooting the wrong target myself only they waited till I was done and then asked me to please go pull my arrows out of thier 30yd target score 0 !!!!


----------



## USNarcher

Yep 2 of them cheatin ......... shot the wrong target. Probably that big tall goofey looking guy. :tongue:

One thing that I noticed with the animal round is that folks score a 21 when the dot isn't centered properly and the ring is showing and the arrow is touching the ring and not the dot. Oh well. I know that Ben English guy had some tricks up his sleeve.

I hope that everyone had fun. I know that shootin 4 days with Frank Pearson wore me out. :shade:


----------



## Indianbullet

yep leave it to the big goofie retired Navy guy,,, whats his handle on here anyway??


----------



## rsarns

He had an excuse .... that was the day after we broke the seal on that Crown Royal bottle!


----------



## Indianbullet

Ya he was a little tore up after that, I got to use him as my excuse for all my bad shots too, I told him Scott your to blame for everything  he was fun to shoot with, hope to see him in Redding next yr


----------

